# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán đồ linh tinh

## Khanh Khờ

có ít đồ linh tinh mua về nghiên cứu giờ ko dùng làm gì nữa:
1. 2 bộ step 5phase hàng tháo máy step stepsyn driver jamone - 300k/1bộ -  500k/2 bộ
2. 2 cây trượt NSK 15mm, 4 rãnh bi tương đương HSR của THK, dài 450mm, còn trượt tốt - 400k
3. cái khung máy làm H-frame ngon, khoảng trống chính giữa khoảng 500x400mm, mặt trên đc phay // với mặt đáy, 2 chỗ đáng băng keo là ngày xưa đem đi canh êke bào vuông góc với 2 mặt kia, khung nặng 30kg - 600k
4. Cái BOB Mach3  3 trục đã test ngon lành, nghiên cứu xong bán 200k





Sài Gòn - Khanh 0166 . 936. 9351

----------

GORLAK

----------


## nhatson

step drive 5phase có microstep ko ah?
có thì em booking ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

khung kia mà làm máy nhỏ thì ngon bá cháy

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> step drive 5phase có microstep ko ah?
> có thì em booking ah
> 
> b.r


cái này em cũng không bít nữa, mà loại này chắc chỉ được full/half step

update:
1. bộ step có bác ngoài HN đặc gạch - chờ em bác wa lấy
2. Khung máy có bác Hiệp q3 đặc, để em rảnh chở wa bác, em đang ở đơn vị chưa về đc.

----------

nhatson

----------


## mig21

bác để em cái BOB nhé, inbox e thông tin tài khoản. Thank

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Update:
1. step 5phase đã có bác ngoài HN đặc gạch chờ thằng em bác qua lấy.
2. BOB đã đc bán mig29 chuyển tiền, lát em gửi tín thành.
3. Khung máy thì đã giao anh Hiệp w3, qua chỗ anh Hiệp làm phải nói là khâm phục anh, đúng dân DIY chính gốc, góc làm việc nhỏ nhưng nhìn vô ngăn nắp, cực kỳ ***y  :Smile: 
4. cặp ray vẫn còn đó :Smile: 
5. Có 2 Cây visme mua làm máy dạng Double coulum CNC mà giờ dùng trượt tích hợp cho dễ canh chỉnh vì máy dạng nay khó canh chỉnh.
  - Visme của cty ISSOKU chuyên về sản phẩm high precision của Nhật.
  - Phi 16, bước 10, 1 cây hành trình 250mm, 1 cây 220mm, gối đỡ ISSOKU, đạt chuẩn JIS C3, hàng đẹp cỡ 99% như hình - giá 1 cây 1tr (các bác tự lo ship) 1tr2 (bao ship mọi miền, hàng nay ship thì phải đóng hộp gỗ tránh hư hại do vận chuyển) các bác nhanh tay cho em mau có máy chạy đồ chơi kakaka



P/s: mod có cách nào quăng mấy dòng mới update của em lên đầu trang thì em cảm ơn mod nhiều nhiều  :Smile:  trong box mua bán mà cho sửa hay update trên cùng thì cũng hay đó mod.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Cảm ơn bác Khanh vác xác qua bên em  :Big Grin: 

eke góc chưa chuẩn lắm phải làm lại roài

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> Cảm ơn bác Khanh vác xác qua bên em 
> 
> eke góc chưa chuẩn lắm phải làm lại roài


2 mặt em bào là // lắm rồi đó, anh tìm chỗ có máy phay ngang, đặt mặt đó lên bàn rồi chạy 2 cái chân chắc sẽ chuẫn hơn.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update: hiện nay còn linh tinh như sau
1. 2 cây Visme của cty ISSOKU, phi 16, bước 10, 1 cây hành trình 250mm, 1 cây 220mm, gối đỡ ISSOKU, hàng đẹp cỡ 99% như hình - 1 cây 1tr -  fix thêm 200k mỗi cây nữa là còn 800k, gối đỡ đầy đủ về chỉ cần gắn vào là xong.


2. Khung nhôm đúc, tháo máy, phay 6 mặt rất chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, dùng làm gì thì anh em cứ để trí tưởng tượng bay xa là nó ra, nặng 41kg, giá 3tr5


3. 4 cái chân, kích thước có ghi trong hình, mặt trên mặt dưới phay phẳng // nha, lúc tháo trong máy thì 4 cái này dùng để đỡ 2 cái bệ máy song song trên dưới với nhau, chỉ bán 2 cái hoặc 4 cái, dùng để làm 2 cái đỡ trục Y máy H-frame như hình minh họa cũng ngon, Giá 500k/cặp.



4. 2 bộ 5phase tháo máy, cho anh em nghiên cứu, sưu tập chơi giá 250k/bộ

----------


## anhxco

> update: hiện nay còn linh tinh như sau
> 1. 2 cây Visme của cty ISSOKU, phi 16, bước 10, 1 cây hành trình 250mm, 1 cây 220mm, gối đỡ ISSOKU, hàng đẹp cỡ 99% như hình - 1 cây 1tr -  fix thêm 200k mỗi cây nữa là còn 800k, gối đỡ đầy đủ về chỉ cần gắn vào là xong.
> 
> 
> 2. Khung nhôm đúc, tháo máy, phay 6 mặt rất chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, dùng làm gì thì anh em cứ để trí tưởng tượng bay xa là nó ra, nặng 41kg, giá 3tr5
> 
> 
> 3. 4 cái chân, kích thước có ghi trong hình, mặt trên mặt dưới phay phẳng // nha, lúc tháo trong máy thì 4 cái này dùng để đỡ 2 cái bệ máy song song trên dưới với nhau, chỉ bán 2 cái hoặc 4 cái, dùng để làm 2 cái đỡ trục Y máy H-frame như hình minh họa cũng ngon, Giá 500k/cặp.
> 
> ...


bộ số 4 là combo driver + motor à bạn? cho mình xin specs con driver đc k?

----------


## nhatson

> update: hiện nay còn linh tinh như sau
> 1. 2 cây Visme của cty ISSOKU, phi 16, bước 10, 1 cây hành trình 250mm, 1 cây 220mm, gối đỡ ISSOKU, hàng đẹp cỡ 99% như hình - 1 cây 1tr -  fix thêm 200k mỗi cây nữa là còn 800k, gối đỡ đầy đủ về chỉ cần gắn vào là xong.
> 
> 
> 2. Khung nhôm đúc, tháo máy, phay 6 mặt rất chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, dùng làm gì thì anh em cứ để trí tưởng tượng bay xa là nó ra, nặng 41kg, giá 3tr5
> 
> 
> 3. 4 cái chân, kích thước có ghi trong hình, mặt trên mặt dưới phay phẳng // nha, lúc tháo trong máy thì 4 cái này dùng để đỡ 2 cái bệ máy song song trên dưới với nhau, chỉ bán 2 cái hoặc 4 cái, dùng để làm 2 cái đỡ trục Y máy H-frame như hình minh họa cũng ngon, Giá 500k/cặp.
> 
> ...


5 phase em 1 bộ nhé, thanh toán thế nào ah?

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> 5 phase em 1 bộ nhé, thanh toán thế nào ah?
> 
> b.r


Bác NhutSon "hớt" tay trên của e ...  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

heheh, em ngâm cứu xong bác hốt thì hốt , em có dùng làm dì đâu mà  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> heheh, em ngâm cứu xong bác hốt thì hốt , em có dùng làm dì đâu mà


Thì e cũng ngâm cứu mà, bác ngâm cứu xong cho e ngâm cứu với

----------


## Khanh Khờ

sry các anh sáng giờ em đi ngoài đường ko nên ko update đc, 2 bộ 5 phase em vừa rao là có anh ở quận 2 lấy lun rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em đã lỡ hôt rồi. Bác Nhật Sơn bao giờ ra q1, gọi em, em tặng bác 1 bộ

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà mờ có phi vụ mờ ám gì mà hốt về vậy? tính mần cnc mini chơi à bác

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, em đã lỡ hôt rồi. Bác Nhật Sơn bao giờ ra q1, gọi em, em tặng bác 1 bộ


hehe cụ lấy thì cho em 1 tấm hình rỏ nét là ok rồi ah  :Smile: , em check xem có microstep và current control thằng này xài kiểu dì, vì ko thấy cuộn dây

b,r

----------


## Gamo

Ok dokey, để mai em chụp, con này có vẻ phức tạp, măt dưới ic chi chít chắc cũng khoảng 20 con (ko bàn mấy thứ lặt vặt như tụ, trở,...) & 5 con Rsense cho mỗi dây, Sao mà bọn nó phức tạp hóa vấn đề thế nhở?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đang tính làm lại mấy con CNC nên đang gom driver ấy mà. Nói gì chứ vẫn iu 5 pha hơn :x Còn Alphastep thì ko có tiền mua driver mà chế thì chưa có thời gian, chưa kể vụ nó chạy 185v DC nữa

----------


## nhatson

> Ok dokey, để mai em chụp, con này có vẻ phức tạp, măt dưới ic chi chít chắc cũng khoảng 20 con (ko bàn mấy thứ lặt vặt như tụ, trở,...) & 5 con Rsense cho mỗi dây, Sao mà bọn nó phức tạp hóa vấn đề thế nhở?


cụ chụp , máu wa em lại mượn
em nghĩ nó ko muốn dụng tới bản quyền của vexta ah, đo dòng 5 coil phí phạm thật

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update: hiện nay còn linh tinh như sau
1. 2 cây Visme của cty ISSOKU, phi 16, bước 10, 1 cây hành trình 250mm, 1 cây 220mm, gối đỡ ISSOKU, hàng đẹp cỡ 99% như hình - 800k/cây, gối đỡ đầy đủ về chỉ cần gắn vào là xong.


2. Khung nhôm đúc, tháo máy, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg, giá 80k/kg


3. 2 cái chân, kích thước có ghi trong hình, mặt trên mặt dưới phay phẳng //, dùng để làm 2 cái đỡ trục Y máy H-frame như hình minh họa cũng ok, Giá 500k/cặp.



4. Con step 5phase autonic, còn mới, dễ tìm driver, moment lớn 6.3 Nm, giá 1200k, datasheet http://www.autonics.com.vn/upload/da...eng_110725.pdf

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Vexta alphastep ASM66AK mới chưa sử dụng 400k

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Update: đã bán thêm cặp chân và con step alpha còn lại như sau:
1. 2 cây Visme của cty ISSOKU, phi 16, bước 10, 1 cây hành trình 250mm, 1 cây 220mm, gối đỡ ISSOKU, hàng đẹp cỡ 99% như hình - 800k/cây, gối đỡ đầy đủ về chỉ cần gắn vào là xong.

2. Khung nhôm đúc, tháo máy, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg, giá 80k/kg

3. Con step 5phase autonic 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, dùng chung với driver của vexta rất ngon, dễ tìm, giá 1200k, datasheet http://www.autonics.com.vn/upload/da...eng_110725.pdf

----------


## Khanh Khờ

4.Khúc nhôm đã phay chuẫn chỗ đặt ray, dài 1m6, cứng vững, nguyên bản là bắt ray 25mm dài 1m5, hiện nay vẫn còn đầy đủ ốc bắt ray trong rãnh, , nặng 33kg giá 3tr8

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Update: cặp visme đã về với chủ mới trong đêm chỉ còn lại mục số 2,3,4

----------


## vndic

> 4.Khúc nhôm đã phay chuẫn chỗ đặt ray, dài 1m6, cứng vững, nguyên bản là bắt ray 25mm dài 1m5, hiện nay vẫn còn đầy đủ ốc bắt ray trong rãnh, , nặng 33kg giá 3tr8


Muốn mua mà chưa có xiền  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Muốn mua mà chưa có xiền


mua con lợn đất + tích cực hoạt động để nuôi lợn ah

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Muốn mua mà chưa có xiền


 Em thì có xiền, mà vẫn chưa mua được bác ah...  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

inbox e cái giá fix cho con số 2 đi bác

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> Em thì có xiền, mà vẫn chưa mua được bác ah...


bác ở HN xa quá em ngại dụ vận chuyển...

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Mãi Chờ

con này bác nào mua rồi thì nhu]ờng lai cho em dc không ????

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update:
5. Hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, giá 800k

Xem thêm hình tại link:
https://plus.google.com/photos/10300...177?banner=pwa

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Update:Em sắp ra quân nên gác lại đam mê, gom tiền mua chiếc xe
6. Cặp ray THK SHS25, dài 920mm, còn rất tốt, em thích sài ray bảng 25 nhất vì ốc 6mm dễ taro, giá 2500k




7. 1 Ray 2 block NSK LH25, dài 1100mm, block rượt dài 100mm, đẩy block chạy còn nghe tiếng bi vèo vèo, giá 1200k

----------


## Khanh Khờ

2 ngày nữa em về rồi, móc topic cũ lên đồng thời chuẩn bị cho dự án lớn đầu tay  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

FIX:
1. Mituyoto 600k, bao test.


2. Khung nhôm đúc, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2500k


3. Cặp ray THK SHS25, dài 920mm, như mới - fix 2000k



4. 1 Ray 2 block NSK LH25, dài 1100mm, block rượt dài 100mm, fix 1000k



Khúc nhôm đã có bác đặt gạch.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

2 cây visme tháo máy cắt dây, đầy đủ ko thiếu thứ gì. Chụp hơi tối chứ còn sáng tốt,phi 30, bước 5mm , giá 700K cây dài và 600K cây ngắn. cái này hơi nặng bác nào thik thì em cũng ship dùm nhưng tiền ship bác chịu.
2 cây nhôm định hình dày, 80x80 và 80x40, giá 65k/1kg thôi, còn tán và ốc 6mm 8mm mấy trăm con sẽ để lại giá rẻ cho ai mua nhôm. vết đen là dính băn keo thôi. 1 cục gạch 400mm các bác tính độ dài nhé.

----------


## anhxco

Chủ thớt cho hỏi 2 thanh nhôm này bao nhiêu kg vậy?

----------

conga

----------


## Khanh Khờ

2 cây nhôm 10kg đúng nha bác

----------


## anhxco

> 2 cây nhôm 10kg đúng nha bác


Bác Khanh ở đâu nhỉ, e đang ngại vụ vận chuyển, cho e xin luôn đống ốc vít nhé.
để e coi liệu tính kích thước sẵn rồi nhờ bác cắt dùm luôn cho dễ đóng gói vận chuyển có đc k!?

----------


## buithonamk42

Bạn còn hai cây vít me cắt dây không? nếu còn đầy đủ linh kiện như hình chụp mình sẽ lấy

----------


## DUYCNC

4. 1 Ray 2 block NSK LH25, dài 1100mm, block rượt dài 100mm, fix 1000k



E đặt gạch cây này nhé. Mai em sẽ call cho bác. Tks

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> Bác Khanh ở đâu nhỉ, e đang ngại vụ vận chuyển, cho e xin luôn đống ốc vít nhé.
> để e coi liệu tính kích thước sẵn rồi nhờ bác cắt dùm luôn cho dễ đóng gói vận chuyển có đc k!?


em ở sài gòn, con tán thì em để lại 2k/con mà em cũng share cỡ 30 con để bắt ray thôi vì em còn dùng nữa.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> Bạn còn hai cây vít me cắt dây không? nếu còn đầy đủ linh kiện như hình chụp mình sẽ lấy


đầy đủ như hình, nhưng bác ở đâu? 2 cây này nặng lắm gần 30kg đó nha, em chỉ ngại vận chuyển thôi. Quăng lên nhà xe tụi nó vứt lung tung, con vênh là ko sài được.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> 4. 1 Ray 2 block NSK LH25, dài 1100mm, block rượt dài 100mm, fix 1000k
> 
> 
> 
> E đặt gạch cây này nhé. Mai em sẽ call cho bác. Tks


em nó ra đi mấy bữa rồi bác ơi...

----------


## buithonamk42

thế ah, em ở Hà Nội, bác có kiếm được bộ thước quang của máy cắt dây đấy không? bao gồm hai cây thước và một bộ hiển thị

----------


## DUYCNC

Lại châm chân mất rồi. Bác có cặp vuông nào dài 1m5 mà rẻ chút không, inox em phát. Tks

----------


## Khanh Khờ

mấy bác nt hỏi mà đt em sài bị hư mấy phím ko nhắn tin dc, hiện giờ em chỉ còn mấy món sau:
1.      2 cây visme tháo máy cắt dây, đầy đủ ko thiếu thứ gì. Chụp hơi tối chứ còn sáng tốt,phi 30, bước 5mm , giá 700K cây dài và 600K cây ngắn.
         2 cây nhôm định hình dày, 80x80 và 80x40, giá 65k/1kg thôi bai 80k nhé, còn tán 6mm 8mm bắt nhôm em sẽ để lại 2k 1 con. vết đen là dính băn keo thôi. 1 cục gạch 400mm các bác tính độ dài nhé. 2 Món này hơi nặng và cồng kềnh dành cho bác nào ở SG.



2.        Khung nhôm đúc, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2500k



3.        Khúc nhôm đã phay chuẫn chỗ đặt ray, dài 1m6, cứng vững, nguyên bản là bắt ray 25mm dài 1m5, hiện nay vẫn còn đầy đủ ốc bắt ray trong rãnh, , nặng 33kg giá 3tr3




4.         Con step 5phase autonic 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, dùng chung với driver của vexta rất ngon, dễ tìm, giá 1200k, datasheet http://www.autonics.com.vn/upload/da...eng_110725.pdf

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update: 2 visme máy cắt dây đã bán. còn lại:
1. 2 vai máy H-frame, hoặc Router đều ok, phay phẳng 4/6 mặt, gá X-Z cỡ trăm kg chắc ko thành vấn đề, giá 2tr/2cái.


2. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá 1tr5


Ngoài lề chút: 2 cái món rất hợp để làm con H-frame gia công kim loại theo kiểu này:



3. 2 cây nhôm định hình dày, 80x80 và 80x40 dài 1m3 nặng 10kg, giá 65k/1kg ra bãi thì 80k/kg, vết đen là dính băn keo thôi. Tán 6mm 8mm bắt nhôm em sẽ để lại 2k/1con.


4. Khung nhôm đúc, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2500k


5. Tay robot đã phay chuẫn chỗ đặt ray, dài 1m6, cứng vững, nguyên bản là bắt ray 25mm dài 1m5, còn đầy đủ ốc bắt ray trong rãnh, giá fix 3tr


6. Con step 5 phase Autonics 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, giá fix 1000k, datasheet http://www.autonics.com.vn/upload/da...eng_110725.pdf



Liên hệ Khanh - 01669369351 - Em ở Sài Gòn.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

7. Cây visme Kodura - made in japan mua từ lúc nhập môn CNC, hành trành dài 1100mm, hành trình 1000mm, phi 20 bước 10, hơi cũ nhưng còn rất tốt, chưa rơ gì. Giá ve chai 250k thôi.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Update: cặp vai máy đã bán, em chuẩn bị chuyển hàng, còn cây visme số 7 là phi 20 bước 2mm chứ ko phải bước 10.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

8. Mới ụm được con step ngoài bãi stepsyn size khũng 86mm dài 130mm 6A, anh em nào thích nghiên cứu thì lấy về giá 300K thôi

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Gửi anh ở ĐN ảnh visme

----------


## Tuancoi

Ok. Đặt gạch cây nay! Vê chế cháo linh tinh cho zui

----------


## Khanh Khờ

EM vừa chuyển 2 cái vai máy về Hòa Bình cho anh Tuấn, em ko tìm dc nick anh nên em post vào topic luôn nhé.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

9. Đi chơi lung tung thấy cái đầu máy tiện, quay còn ngon lành, lắc lắc thấy đầu trục còn êm ru, đường kính mặt bích là 160mm, 3 cái lỗ ren để bắt mâm cặp ko còn như hình, ai lấy về thay bạc đạn côn 2 đầu chế máy tiện là ok luôn, Giá 1800k thôi.

----------


## anhxco

Inbox hỏi bác cái đồng hồ so mà k thấy bác trar lời, k rõ có còn k, có gì nhắn dùm e cái.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Gửi anh ở ĐN ảnh visme


đã chuyển tiền lúc 4h chiều nay nhé.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Báo cáo bác tuancoi, là em nhận đc tiền rồi, lát trời mát mẻ ko mưa thì em chạy ra phương trang gửi cho bác luôn nhé. thanks bác nhiều.

----------


## Tuancoi

Ok. Chúc buôn bán thuận lợi nhé!

----------


## Khanh Khờ

10. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg, riêng cái khoảng đem nó về nhà cũng là 1 cực hình với em :Smile: . Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## itanium7000

> 10. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg, riêng cái khoảng đem nó về nhà cũng là 1 cực hình với em. Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k.


Ship HN không bác để em nghiên cứu?

----------


## anhxco

kìm lòng, hichic!

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này ở ĐN lượm ngay chế con C ngon nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Đường bắt ray bóng như mài ấy nhỉ, làm cái mặt bik ăn theo tiêu chuẩn con này cũng nhọc gớm, thèm nhưng ko đủ khẳng năng làm  :Frown:

----------


## Khanh Khờ

dạ đường ray đc mài đó anh, làm mặt bích cho nó cũng căn thiệt, nhưng làm xong thì khỏi bàn  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Đường bắt ray bóng như mài ấy nhỉ, làm cái mặt bik ăn theo tiêu chuẩn con này cũng nhọc gớm, thèm nhưng ko đủ khẳng năng làm


Bác Khoa mà cũng kêu khó thì chắc k đến lượt e. Mà cơ bản giá này ổn không ta, rẻ có khi mua về ngâm vài năm bán kiếm lời à.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update còn lại mấy món sau:
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc  chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2000k


2. Tay robot đã phay chuẫn chỗ đặt ray, dài 1m6, cứng vững, nguyên bản là bắt ray 25mm dài 1m5, hiện nay vẫn còn đầy đủ ốc bắt ray trong rãnh, , nặng 33kg giá fix 2tr5


3.  Con step 5phase autonic 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, dễ sài, giá fix 1000k



4. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá 1tr5


5. Đầu máy tiện, quay còn ngon lành, lắc lắc thấy đầu trục còn êm ru, đường kính mặt bích là 160mm, 3 cái lỗ ren để bắt mâm cặp ko còn như hình, giá 1000k.



6. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg, riêng cái khoảng đem nó về nhà cũng là 1 cực hình với em. Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k.

----------


## conga

Coăn này về làm máy C phay kim noại thì ngọt phải biết bác nhể.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> Coăn này về làm máy C phay kim noại thì ngọt phải biết bác nhể.


thì nó là tháo ra trong bàn XY máy C-frame mà, phía dưới là cái ốc bắt vào 6 cái block ssr25, có cả cái gờ vuông góc để ép block vào khỏi mắc công canh chỉnh nữa, ai ko hốt em để tại sau này lên con C-frame cũng đc, cái nào chứ cái này đúng là khỏi phải suy nghĩ.

----------


## anhxco

hỗ trợ ship cái khúc nhôm mục 2 mình lấy nhé.

----------


## sunan2105

đế bắt đc ddoongj cơ side bao nhiêu hả bác
có dễ kiếm ko
nếu dễ mà  bác ko vôi thì cho e gạch đến hết tháng. để lên đạn ah

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> đế bắt đc ddoongj cơ side bao nhiêu hả bác
> có dễ kiếm ko
> nếu dễ mà  bác ko vôi thì cho e gạch đến hết tháng. để lên đạn ah


Hình như bác ở ngoài bắc, em thì ở trong nam, bác có tính tới chuyện ship chưa? nhiều anh em ngoài đó cũng hỏi cái bệ khi em vừa mới post, nhưng em ko thể giải quyết nổi chuyện vận chuyễn  :Frown:  còn cái mặt bích thì bác yên tâm đi, làm tới máy thể này thì mặt bích ko phải là vấn đề, cái này nó theo chuẩn của servo, nếu dùng step thì cao lắm là mặt bích 86 là lớn rồi, 86 thì làm adapter xuống thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> hỗ trợ ship cái khúc nhôm mục 2 mình lấy nhé.


em có pm cho bác cái vụ ship đó.

----------


## conga

Cái khúc sắt kia chắc phải nặng hơn tạ. Hình như nặng vậy ship cao, thuê xe nâng...giá lên cao quá. Chứ ko quá chuẩn rồi,hàng ngon.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update:
- Tay robot ko bán dc nữa vì tại nạn nghiêm trọng tiếc đức ruột em cắt ra nhỏ tặng người quen luôn rồi
- Đầu máy tiện đã bán.
 hiện này còn linh tinh như sau:

1. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay mài chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá fix 1tr cho anh em chế cháo.


2. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg, riêng cái khoảng đem nó về nhà cũng là 1 cực hình với em. Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá fix giá 3500k, anh em nào cần ship mình xin thêm 100k tiềng công chuyển ra chành hoặc phương trang.


3. Con step 5phase autonic 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, dễ sài, giá fix 1000k



4. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2000k

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update cái bệ gang đã ra đi theo anh hiệp giỏi giang haha  :Smile: 
linh tinh mới:
5. cái khung như hình, chổ bắt ray 25 dài 770mm , phay phẳng, cách nhau gần 200, mặt bích vuông góc phay phẳng, làm Router gia công kim loại double Y có 2 cái vai cao quá ok, nặng 60kg, kích thước phủ bì là 770x330x200mm, khoẳng trống giữa 2 cột là 500, cái chỗ bắt block trượt là theo mặt bích HSR25 loại có cánh y chang trong ảnh, giá 3200k




6. Còn cặp ray trong ảnh là HSR 25 dài 660 chất lượng như hình, mượt mà có khúc đuôi bị đen do nhớt khoảng 5cm, giá rẻ 2000k cặp này 7kg, theo giá ngoài bãi q8 thì cũng  hơn 2500k rồi, đang phân vân cắt ngắn lại chút để làm Z, nhưng kệ rao đại trong lúc chờ visme thôi ai hốt dc thì hốt. vài cái ảnh minh họa.



chụp chỗ đen cho rõ khỏi lăng tăng, trượt vào vẫn mượt mà.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dự án có nhiều thay đổi, bán cái không cần nữa, linh tinh visme tuyển:
1. NSK phi 20 bước 5mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ cực pro nhìn là ghiền nhé, sáng bóng tháo máy ra, còn rất tốt ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, phọt rất nhỏ gọn, gắn vào máy dễ dàng, 2 đầu đều là bạc đạn 7 hết nhé. Hành trình 580mm, dài tổng thể 800mm. Giá 1800k





2. Visme NSK nguyên kit tháo máy, phi 20, bước 9mm, hành trình được 1000m, cấp chính xác C5, gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cây này cũng ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, body cũng gọn gàng dễ lắp ráp, giá 2200k





3. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, hành trình được hơn 820mm, trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10 nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm dài, giá 8500k







4. Người anh gửi bán vì ko sài nữa, phay gỗ nhôm tosan 1800W, giá 1000k thôi, đầy đủ hộp, phụ kiện, sài tốt.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

5. Cây visme NSK phi 20, bước 5, dài tổng thể 280mm, hành trình dc 240mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cấp chính xác C3, thân visme còn bóng sáng như hình, ko rơ rẹo chút gì. Giá 700K

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Update: cặp ray 25 em đã bán.

----------


## Nam CNC

cây bé bé đó phi 20 gì chú , phi 12 hay phi 14 thôi.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

em lộn phi 16 nhé anh, em bán rồi để báo lại khách  :Smile:

----------


## Khanh Khờ

update hiện nay còn và mới hơn
1. Cây visme NSK phi 16, bước 5, dài tổng thể 280mm, hành trình dc 240mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cấp chính xác C3, thân visme còn bóng sáng như hình, ko rơ rẹo chút gì. Giá 700K




2. NSK phi 20 bước 5mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ cực pro nhìn là ghiền nhé, sáng bóng tháo máy ra, còn rất tốt ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, phọt rất nhỏ gọn, gắn vào máy dễ dàng, 2 đầu đều là bạc đạn 7 hết nhé. Hành trình 580mm, dài tổng thể 800mm. Giá fix 1700k





3. Visme NSK nguyên kit tháo máy, phi 20, bước 9mm, hành trình được 1000mm, cấp chính xác C5, gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cây này cũng ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, body cũng gọn gàng dễ lắp ráp, giá fix 2000k





4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, hành trình được hơn 820mm, trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm dài, giá fix 8200k






5. cặp ray H25 NSK dài 1070mm, 4 block, 2 dài 2 ngắn, chất lượng như hình, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Giá 3200k





6. Cái khung màu xanh như hình, chổ bắt ray 25 dài 770mm , phay phẳng, cách nhau 200mm, mặt bích vuông góc phay phẳng, làm Router gia công kim loại double Y có 2 cái vai cao quá ok, nặng 60kg, kích thước phủ bì là 770x330x200mm, khoẳng trống giữa 2 cột là 500, giá fix 2000k như sắt vụn.

----------


## anhxco

Em để ý cách bác ra giá hơi bị đỉnh à nha.
Giá rao ban đầu thì cao ơi la cao, xong rồi fix 1 phát thấp ơi là thấp, em thì nhìn chẳng biết đâu mà lần.
Bác mà ra giá so với giá fix 100-200k thì hay hơn à  :Smile:

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Bán 2 tấm sắt phay phẳng, cắt dây 4 cạnh, kích thước 600x230mm dày 10mm, mua về cắt ra làm mặt bích hay bắt ray làm đồ linh tinh cũng ok giá 300k/tắm.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

21.6kg ship chậm cung tốn phết

----------


## mpvmanh

Em muốn mua 2 tấm sắt này bác




> Bán 2 tấm sắt phay phẳng, cắt dây 4 cạnh, kích thước 600x230mm dày 10mm, mua về cắt ra làm mặt bích hay bắt ray làm đồ linh tinh cũng ok giá 300k/tắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao cha khanh khờ này có mấy tấm này chứ , em nhớ em mua hết mà , có chừa tấm nào lại đâu? !!! Em còn khoảng 5 tấm nè nhưng không có bán.

----------


## Gamo

Tấm này có gì đặc biệt mà mấy cha ghiền dữ vậy?

----------

occutit

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha được 1 cái nó phẳng , chuẩn , đẹp 200x600 , em dùng tổng cộng 5 tấm ráp cái máy Cframe kiếm cơm sườn hàng ngày mà em đã post lên đó .... vậy thôi , 1 tấm tốt gấp 3 lần tấm nhôm mà..... còn lại tầm 10 tấm toàn cho anh em không , chỉ bán 1 tấm cho ppgas .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Anh Nam nè, nghĩ lại thì em thấy em là đệ tử của anh đó. Ngày mới chơi, anh chỉ em ra bãi thế nào, phải mặc bộ đồ sao cho nhìn giống thợ haha, con cnc đầu tiên đc đụng tới cũng là của anh, cái gì ko biết cũng hỏi anh. Còn 2 cái tấm này thì em moi móc dưới tấm nilon đó, chắc lúc rã nó ra bị che mất haha

----------


## mpvmanh

Liên hệ thế nào vậy bác Khanh khờ??

----------


## iamnot.romeo

có gửi tin nhắn cho anh mà nó báo mục tin nhắn anh đầy rồi, anh xoá bớt để em dễ pm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update hiện nay còn và mới hơn
1. Cây visme NSK phi 16, bước 5, dài tổng thể 280mm, hành trình dc 240mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cấp chính xác C3, thân visme còn bóng sáng như hình, ko rơ rẹo chút gì. Giá 700K




2. NSK phi 20 bước 5mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ cực pro nhìn là ghiền nhé, sáng bóng tháo máy ra, còn rất tốt ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, phọt rất nhỏ gọn, gắn vào máy dễ dàng, 2 đầu đều là bạc đạn 7 hết nhé. Hành trình 580mm, dài tổng thể 800mm. Giá fix 1700k





3. Visme NSK nguyên kit tháo máy, phi 20, bước 9mm, hành trình được 1000mm, cấp chính xác C5, gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cây này cũng ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, body cũng gọn gàng dễ lắp ráp, giá fix 2000k





4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, hành trình được hơn 820mm, trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm dài, giá fix 7500k






5. cặp ray H25 NSK dài 1070mm, 4 block, 2 dài 2 ngắn, chất lượng như hình, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Giá fix 2800k





6. Cái khung màu xanh như hình, chổ bắt ray 25 dài 770mm , phay phẳng, cách nhau 200mm, mặt bích vuông góc phay phẳng, làm Router gia công kim loại double Y có 2 cái vai cao quá ok, nặng 60kg, kích thước phủ bì là 770x330x200mm, khoẳng trống giữa 2 cột là 500, giá fix 1500k như sắt vụn.



7. 2 khúc nhôm định hình dài 750mm, 2 đường bắt ray phay phẳng, trong máy em đang dựng nhưng tìm dc dàn khung khác ngon hơn nên ko dùng, giá 700k/khúc em tặng luôn ốc bắt ray theo nhôm.




8. Cặp ray IKO trượt con lăn, đây là dòng tải nặng nhất êm nhất của hãng, cái này là hàng linh kiện trong bao chưa dùng em gắn vào dàn khung này nhưng tìm đc dàn khung khác ngon nên bán, dài 720mm, 2 ray 2 block như hình, block có 6 lỗ M8, 1 block nhưng trượt con lăn, bảng 25 sài ngon hơn mấy cái ray 20 nhiều. Giá 1200K





Tất cả hàng trên đều chưa có tính phí ship, nếu ở xa tùy món thì mình có thể share bớt tiền ship. 
Khanh 01669369351 sài gòn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: cây visme số 2 và khung số 6 đã bán,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hiện nay còn lại:
1. Cây visme NSK phi 16, bước 5, dài tổng thể 280mm, hành trình dc 240mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cấp chính xác C3, thân visme còn bóng sáng như hình, ko rơ rẹo chút gì. Giá 700K




2. Visme NSK nguyên kit tháo máy, phi 20, bước 9mm, hành trình được 1000mm, cấp chính xác C5, gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cây này cũng ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, body cũng gọn gàng dễ lắp ráp, giá fix 2000k





3. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, hành trình được hơn 820mm, trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm dài, giá fix 7500k






4. cặp ray H25 NSK dài 1070mm, 4 block, 2 dài 2 ngắn, chất lượng như hình, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Giá fix 2800k





7. Cặp ray THK SHS25, dài 920mm, còn như mới, giá 2700k




8. Khung nhôm đúc, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2500k


9. Con step 5 phase Autonics 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, dùng chung với driver của vexta rất ngon, dễ tìm, giá 1200k, datasheet http://www.autonics.com.vn/upload/da...eng_110725.pdf




Tất cả hàng trên đều chưa có tính phí ship, nếu ở xa tùy món thì mình có thể share bớt tiền ship. 
Khanh 01669369351 sài gòn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: em đã bán cây visme NSK dài 800 hành trình 580 và mấy khúc nhôm

10. Còn 1 tấm sắt phay phẳng như hình, cắt dây 4 cạnh, kích thước 600x230mm dày 10mm, mua về cắt ra làm mặt bích hay bắt ray làm đồ linh tinh cũng ok giá 300k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Gần tết có chuyện cần tiền fix hết giá, qua tuần em fix lại.
1. Cây visme NSK phi 16, bước 5, dài tổng thể 280mm, hành trình dc 240mm, đầy đủ gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cấp chính xác C3, thân visme còn bóng sáng như hình, ko rơ rẹo chút gì. Giá 700K




2. Visme NSK nguyên kit tháo máy, phi 20, bước 9mm, hành trình được 1000mm, cấp chính xác C5, gối đỡ của NSK luôn, cây này cũng ko phải lăng tăng về độ chính xác, body cũng gọn gàng dễ lắp ráp, giá fix 1800k





3. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, hành trình 820mm, trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm dài, giá fix 7000k






4. cặp ray H25 NSK dài 1070mm, 4 block, 2 dài 2 ngắn có 1 block hơi cũ chút nhưng vẫn ok, chất lượng như hình, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Giá fix 2200k





7. Cặp ray THK SHS25, dài 920mm, còn như mới, giá 2000k




8. Khung nhôm đúc, phay 6 mặt phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 1500k


9. Con step 5 phase Autonics 1,4 A, size 86mm, moment 6.3 Nm, còn rất mới, dùng chung với driver của vexta rất ngon, dễ tìm, giá 800k, datasheet http://www.autonics.com.vn/upload/da...eng_110725.pdf



10. Còn 1 tấm sắt phay phẳng như hình, cắt dây 4 cạnh, kích thước 600x230mm dày 10mm, mua về cắt ra làm mặt bích hay bắt ray làm đồ linh tinh cũng ok giá 300k



11. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg, riêng cái khoảng đem nó về nhà cũng là 1 cực hình với em. Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá fix 3500k.


Tất cả hàng trên đều chưa có tính phí ship, nếu ở xa tùy món thì mình có thể share bớt tiền ship. 
Khanh 01669369351 sài gòn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hết tết em còn mấy món, fix lại giá
hiện nay em còn mấy món bán cho xong luôn nha:
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2000k


2.Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá 1tr5


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg. Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 3500k




4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, hành trình được hơn 820mm, trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm, giá 7500k






5. cặp ray LH25 NSK dài 1070mm, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Giá 3000k cặp này 10kg.





6. Bán 1 tấm sắt phay phẳng, cắt dây 4 cạnh, kích thước 600x230mm dày 10mm, mua về cắt ra làm mặt bích hay bắt ray làm đồ linh tinh cũng ok giá 300k/tấm.



7. Cặp ray IKO trượt con lăn, đây là dòng tải nặng nhất êm nhất của hãng, dài 720mm, 2 ray 2 block như hình, block có 6 lỗ M8, 1 block nhưng trượt con lăn, bảng 25 sài ngon hơn mấy cái ray 20 nhiều, cái này là hàng linh kiện mới 100% em chỉ ướm thử. Giá 1200K





8. Cặp ray THK SHS25, dài 920mm, giá 2700k nặng 9kg.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: tấm sắt mục số 6 em đã bán.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg - fix 2000k


2.Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá 1tr


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 
970x360x100mm nặng 103kg. 
Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, 
măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa.
Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, 
hành trình được hơn 820mm, 
trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, ray cách nhau 140mm
visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, 
động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm, giá 7000k





5. Cặp ray LH25 NSK dài 1070mm, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Ko có nhu cầu dùng bán 280k/kg cặp này 10kg




6. Cặp ray IKO trượt con lăn, đây là dòng tải nặng nhất êm nhất của hãng, dài 720mm, 2 ray 2 block như hình, block có 6 lỗ M8, 1 block nhưng trượt con lăn, bảng 25 sài ngon hơn mấy cái ray 20 nhiều, cái này là hàng linh kiện mới 100% em chỉ ướm thử. 250k/kg cặp này nặng 7kg




7. Cặp ray THK SHS25, chất lượng như mới qua test thoải mái, dài 920mm, giá 280k/kg cặp này nặng 9kg.


8. Em có con máy tiện CNC của Kitamura, hành trình X-Z 180mm- 200mm, hiện dùng collet rút và xilanh hơi để kẹp phôi, máy này để tiện hàng loạt hoặc làm cái mặt bích là gắn măn cập bình thường, visme các trục 2505, rãnh mang cá. Máy nặng 200kg, bàn để máy zin e ko mua vì quá nặng hơn 350kg.
Tình trạng hiện nay rất ok, các trục chính xác. mặt bích bắt motor size 86 cho 2 trục X-Z, phần đuôi rút có bánh răng để gắn encoder.
Kẹt tiền bán để lại bằng giá mua và vận chuyển 14tr. 






9. 2 bộ Driver Nhatson 4A, motor 86BYG450-06 ngon lành giá 900k/bộ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bộ step đã xong.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
6 bộ driver nhatson như hình 300k/bộ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: máy tiện kitamura đã xong.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
con motor như hình, mới cáu 700k nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: chỉ còn 4 bộ driver nhatson maidzo maidzo

----------


## Gamo

Hàng ngon giá siêu rẻ kìa...

Mà mua đồ second hand có được bảo hành chính hãng ko?

----------


## inhainha

> update:
> con motor như hình, mới cáu 700k nhé.


Mình quan tâm đến cái này mà hỏng có tiền. Bác có muốn đổi đồ không?

----------


## elenercom

Chết thật. Kiều bào ta ở Hàn quốc mà hỏng có tiền kìa.
Đợt này có hàng gì không bác Inhainha?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em mua rẻ nên bán rẻ, nó ra đi rồi anh ơi...

----------


## inhainha

> Chết thật. Kiều bào ta ở Hàn quốc mà hỏng có tiền kìa.
> Đợt này có hàng gì không bác Inhainha?


Kỳ tới có step driver, servo samsung 100w, 200w. Có thể có cả alpha, đang deal giá với tụi Hàn mà thấy khó quá. hehehe




> em mua rẻ nên bán rẻ, nó ra đi rồi anh ơi...


Thấy mình đang me mà nó đã lên đường là sao ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Kỳ tới có step driver, servo samsung 100w, 200w. Có thể có cả alpha, đang deal giá với tụi Hàn mà thấy khó quá. hehehe
> 
> 
> Thấy mình đang me mà nó đã lên đường là sao ta


Cái cục này nặng nên bác ngại đem về chứ nó dể tìm lắm mà . Driver laoij này chết nhiều còn động cơ chỉ bị đem đi nấu sắt thôi chứ có chết đâu, nó chỉ hỏng khi tháo mạnh tay thôi. Bác có nhiệm vụ là tìm driver cho em  :Big Grin:  như nhau cả.

----------

inhainha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update hiện nay em còn ít đồ như sau:
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg làm đế bắt ray router double Y vừa vừa rất ngon nha - Giá 2000k


2.Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá 1000k


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 
970x360x100mm nặng 103kg. 
Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, 
măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa.
Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, 
hành trình được hơn 820mm, 
trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, ray cách nhau 140mm
visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, 
động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm, giá 7000k






5. Cặp ray LH25 NSK dài 1070mm, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Ko có nhu cầu dùng bán 280k/kg cặp này 10kg




6. Cặp ray IKO trượt con lăn, đây là dòng tải nặng nhất êm nhất của hãng, dài 720mm, 2 ray 2 block như hình, block có 6 lỗ M8, 1 block nhưng trượt con lăn, bảng 25 sài ngon hơn mấy cái ray 20 nhiều, cái này là hàng linh kiện mới 100% em chỉ ướm thử. 250k/kg cặp này nặng 7kg





7. Cặp ray THK SHS25, chất lượng như mới qua test thoải mái, dài 920mm, giá 280k/kg cặp này nặng 9kg. 


8. Driver nhatson như hình: còn lại 2 bộ

----------


## conga

Á đù: 8. Driver nhatson như hình: còn lại 2 bộ

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz3ZsVEmX00
Còn hàng cho mình ko vậy? E ck rồi cơ mà

----------


## iamnot.romeo

như đã điện thoại với bác nhé conga, hàng còn 2 bộ là đã chừa hàng bác ra rồi.

----------


## conga

CK ngoài NH, tèn tén ten

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: driver nhatson em đã thanh lý xong hết rồi nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
9 Động cơ vexta PK596 như hình 600k bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn.

----------


## ghoang

> update:
> 9 Động cơ vexta PK596 như hình 600k bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn.


Hình là PK569 mà bác  :Smile:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em ghi lộn nhé là PK569 ko sửa dc nữa rồi, chủ yếu có hình thì cứ xem hình nhé các bác :P

----------


## iamnot.romeo

10. Dư sài, hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, hàng linh tinh ở VN bán vài trăm ngàn mà Mitutoyo là hiểu rồi nha, Giá 800k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

25-5: UPDATE lại ít đồ
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg làm đế bắt ray router double Y vừa vừa rất ngon nha - Giá 2000k


2. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá fix 800k


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ là trong máy ABC gì đó của anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau:  970x360x100mm nặng 103kg.  Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn,  măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, 
hành trình được hơn 820mm, 
trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, ray cách nhau 140mm
visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, 
động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm, nói chung là rất cứng vững. Giá fix 7000k






5. Cặp ray LH25 NSK dài 1070mm, 2 block ngắn là new 100%, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 880mm. Ko có nhu cầu dùng bán 280k/kg cặp này 10kg --- fix giá 2500k




6. Cặp ray IKO trượt con lăn, đây là dòng tải nặng nhất êm nhất của hãng, dài 720mm, 2 ray 2 block như hình, block có 6 lỗ M8, 1 block nhưng trượt con lăn, bảng 25 sài ngon hơn mấy cái ray 20 nhiều, cái này là hàng linh kiện mới 100% em chỉ ướm thử. 250k/kg cặp này nặng 7kg --- fix 1500k




7. Cặp ray THK SHS25, chất lượng ray như mới qua test thoải mái, mấy vết đen đen là bị dính mỡ thôi, dài 920mm, giá 280k/kg cặp này nặng 9kg. fix 2300k


9 Động cơ vexta PK569 như hình 600k bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn.



10. Dư sài, hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, bao test, hàng linh tinh ở VN bán vài trăm ngàn mà Mitutoyo là hiểu rồi nha, Giá 800k


11. Mặt bích vuông góc nhôm đúc tháo máy japan, gia công chính xác. Giá 800k





12. Khung robot dc phay phẳng 2 mặt từ khung robot của Japan,kích thước 200x150x2000, khoảng cách 2 ray là 140, taro sẵn ốc 6mm, bắt ray 25mm, nguyên bản của nó là ray THK SSR25, được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên và dưới, em tin tưởng vào Japan nên cũng tin tưởng vào độ chuẩn của cái khung này.



13. Cặp ray trượt tròn có đế block C, tháo từ robot của Japan, dài 1m2, 2 block sát nhau là gần 400, hành trình được hơn 900 chút tăng hành trình dễ dàng, trượt và nhôm là 1 bộ bắt vào nhau nhé, nặng 26kg, nhôm dày làm máy double Y nhôm gỗ ngon nha. Giá 2000k





14. Cặp gối đỡ visme tháo máy bắt điện cực Mitsu, sài bạc NSK cực chính xác,  1 máy chỉ có 2 cái rời như vậy còn mấy cái kia là dính vào khung máy luôn, giá 800k 1 cái.



15. Visme THK KX 99008A phi 20 bước 5, gối đỡ THK hành trình dc 80mm, Giá 700k


16. Cặp ray con lăn 35 của SCHNEEBERGER hãng chế tạo rail nổi tiếng của Thụy Sỹ, em đã vệ sinh từng viên bi, trượt cực kì mượt, khi đẩy còn preload chứ không nhẹ tơn, bao tháo ra kiểm tra từng viên bi luôn, thanh ray còn bóng loán, vàng vàng là mỡ nhé, 1 cặp dài 1200, 1 cặp dài 800, giá 2 cặp là 7000k



Mình ở SG, rút kinh nghiệm là không nhận đặt gạch của ai, qua xem kiểm tra thoải mái.
Số đt mình 01669369351
Số tài khoản Võ Công Khanh -  0251007205526 - ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Bình Tây.

----------


## inhainha

Bộ combo Shibaura nặng nhiêu kg vậy bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

30kg chẵn nhé bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mình update lại thông tin là bộ trượt dài 1300, block ngắn dài 180, block dài 250, phần nhôm phía dưới rất cứng và nó cũng là phần đế của ray tròn phi 20, cái này mình tháo từ con ngon robot của Nhật nó sản xuất nguyên bộ vậy lun.

----------


## thuyên1982

12. Khung robot dc phay phẳng 2 mặt từ khung robot của Japan,kích thước 200x150x2000, khoảng cách 2 ray là 140, taro sẵn ốc 6mm, bắt ray 25mm, nguyên bản của nó là ray THK SSR25, được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên và dưới, em tin tưởng vào Japan nên cũng tin tưởng vào độ chuẩn của cái khung này.


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz3b3TNsODc
cục này giá nhiêu huynh. đang quan tâm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: ray NSK, IKO đã ra đi gọn lẹ.
Có người nhắn tin hỏi cái khung robot mà đt em nảy giờ gọi giao dịch nhiều hết $ khuya quá chưa nhắn tin lại dc. nên em trả lời ở đây nhé: sắt hộp là 8mm, khoảng cách các lỗ là theo chuẫn của ray bảng 25mm, nặng 65kg.

----------


## puskinu

Tình hình nhắn tin ko thấy bác trả lời, e ib bác rồi đấy nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@puskinu em vừa inbox lại bác nhé, em ra ngoài mà quên dt từ chiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update thêm tí:
17. Cặp ray SHS20, block loại dài nhất 10cm mỗi block, dài 2010mm, mới của THK còn trong bao nilon luôn, giá 7000k/cặp mắc hơn mua hàng TQ tí thôi nhé. Cái này anh em nhanh tay nhé, em chỉ giữ hàng dc trong khoảng 1 tuần, sau 1 tuần sẽ pass sang chổ khác nhé.

----------


## conga

Bác nhớ tìm cho em nhá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@conga: em nhớ bác chứ, thà bác kêu em chuyển tiền lại nó còn dễ hơn cho em đó, nhưng em hứa tìm giúp bác là tìm mà  :Smile:

----------

conga

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em tưởng Ray con lăn là em độc quyền chớ...ngoài Tạ Uyên có 2 cặp thôi, mà không biết giờ nơi nào  :Smile: ). Cặp này Hàng Germany chính gốc đấy ợ, chúc bác đắt hàng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

27-5: UPDATE lại ít đồ còn lại
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg làm đế bắt ray router double Y vừa vừa rất ngon nha - Giá 2000k


2. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá fix 800k


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ từ anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau:  970x360x100mm nặng 103kg.  
Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn,  măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, 
hành trình được hơn 820mm, 
trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, ray cách nhau 140mm
visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, 
động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm, nói chung là rất cứng vững. Giá fix 7000k






5. Cặp ray THK SHS25, chất lượng ray như mới qua test thoải mái, mấy vết đen đen là bị dính mỡ thôi, dài 920mm, giá 300k/kg cặp này nặng 9kg. fix 2700k


6. Động cơ vexta PK569 như hình, bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn. Giá fix 400k



7. Dư sài, hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, bao test, hàng linh tinh ở VN bán vài trăm ngàn mà Mitutoyo là hiểu rồi nha, Giá 800k


8. Mặt bích vuông góc nhôm đúc tháo máy japan, gia công chính xác. Giá fix  600k





9. Khung robot dc phay phẳng 2 mặt từ khung robot của Japan,kích thước 200x150x2000, khoảng cách 2 ray là 140, taro sẵn ốc 6mm, bắt ray 25mm, nguyên bản của nó là ray THK SSR25, được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên và dưới, em tin tưởng vào Japan nên cũng tin tưởng vào độ chuẩn của cái khung này.



10. Cặp gối đỡ visme tháo máy bắt điện cực Mitsu, sài bạc NSK cực chính xác,  1 máy chỉ có 2 cái rời như vậy còn mấy cái kia là dính vào khung máy luôn, giá 800k 1 cái.



11. Visme THK KX 99008A phi 20 bước 5, gối đỡ THK hành trình dc 80mm, Giá 600k


12. Cặp PK268 tháo máy, nhìn bên ngoài như mới ko tì vết, dòng step đời mới của Vexta giá 300k/con



13. 17. Cặp ray SHS20, block loại dài nhất 10cm mỗi block, dài 2010mm, mới của THK còn trong bao nilon luôn, giá 7000k/cặp mắc hơn mua hàng TQ tí thôi nhé. Cái này anh em nhanh tay nhé, em chỉ giữ hàng dc trong khoảng 1 tuần, sau 1 tuần sẽ pass sang chổ khác nhé.


Mình ở SG, rút kinh nghiệm là không nhận đặt gạch của ai, qua xem kiểm tra thoải mái.
Số đt mình 01669369351
Số tài khoản Võ Công Khanh - 0251007205526 - ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Bình Tây.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

29-5: cặp gối đỡ và ray SHS đã ra đi, UPDATE lại ít đồ còn lại, 
1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg làm đế bắt ray router double Y vừa vừa rất ngon nha - Giá 2000k


2. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá fix 800k


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ từ anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau:  970x360x100mm nặng 103kg.  
Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn,  măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


4. Conbo trượt ShiBaura made in japan, dài tổng thể 1180, 
hành trình được hơn 820mm, 
trượt THK SHS 20mm 4 rãnh bi, 4 loại block dài 100mm, ray cách nhau 140mm
visme Kodura phi 20 bước 10mm nhìn đen vậy là do mỡ nha, lau cái là sáng bóng, 
động cơ step 60 có encoder size 60, phía đáy có rãnh bắt ốc 8mm, nói chung là rất cứng vững. Giá fix 7000k






5. Động cơ vexta PK569 như hình, bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn. Giá fix 400k



6. Dư sài, hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, bao test, hàng linh tinh ở VN bán vài trăm ngàn mà Mitutoyo là hiểu rồi nha, Giá 800k


7. Mặt bích vuông góc nhôm đúc tháo máy japan, gia công chính xác. Giá fix  600k





8. Khung robot dc phay phẳng 2 mặt từ khung robot của Japan,kích thước 200x150x2000, khoảng cách 2 ray là 140, taro sẵn ốc 6mm, bắt ray 25mm, nguyên bản của nó là ray THK SSR25, được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên và dưới, em tin tưởng vào Japan nên cũng tin tưởng vào độ chuẩn của cái khung này.


9. Visme THK KX 99008A phi 20 bước 5, gối đỡ THK hành trình dc 80mm, Giá 600k


10. Cặp PK268 tháo máy, nhìn bên ngoài như mới ko tì vết giá 300k/con



11. Cặp ray SHS20, block loại dài nhất 10cm mỗi block, dài 2010mm, mới của THK còn trong bao nilon luôn, giá 7000k/cặp mắc hơn mua hàng TQ tí thôi nhé. Cái này anh em nhanh tay nhé, em chỉ giữ hàng dc trong khoảng 1 tuần, sau 1 tuần sẽ pass sang chổ khác nhé.


12. Cặp ray HSR25 dài 600mm, 4 block có cánh, tháo từ máy bắn điện cực mini của Hitachi, cặp ray cực mới, đầy block trượt còn nghe tiếng bi tạch tạch,  toàn bộ mấy vết vàng trên ray là mỡ khi tháo máy mình ko lau, ray ko tì vết gì. Giá 2200k



13. Cặp vòng bi NTN japan mã 7202B tháo máy bắng điện cực Hitachi cùng với ray Giá 300k.


Mình ở SG, rút kinh nghiệm là không nhận đặt gạch của ai, qua xem kiểm tra thoải mái.
Số đt mình 01669369351
Số tài khoản Võ Công Khanh - 0251002705622 - ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Bình Tây.

----------


## garynguyen

Cái kiểu bán ngày nắng giá lên cao, ngày mưa giá xuống của cụ chủ + kinh nghiệm của mình em thấy threat ko ổn. Góp ý chân thành nên thay đổi cách bán hàng

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: đã bán rất nhiều món đã bay khắp phương trời và gần sạch nhà rồi, anh em giúp nốt để có chổ để máy.

1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg làm đế bắt ray router double Y vừa vừa rất ngon nha - Giá 2000k


2. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá fix 800k


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ từ anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau:  970x360x100mm nặng 103kg.  
Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn,  măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


4. Động cơ vexta PK569 như hình, bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn. Giá fix 400k



5. Dư sài, hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, bao test, hàng linh tinh ở VN bán vài trăm ngàn mà Mitutoyo là hiểu rồi nha, Giá 800k


6. Mặt bích vuông góc nhôm đúc tháo máy japan, gia công chính xác. Giá fix 600k





7. Visme THK KX 99008A phi 20 bước 5, gối đỡ THK hành trình dc 80mm, Giá fix 500k


10. Cặp PK268 tháo máy, nhìn bên ngoài như mới ko tì vết giá 300k/con



8. Cặp ray HSR25 dài 600mm, 4 block có cánh, tháo từ máy bắn điện cực mini của Hitachi, cặp ray cực mới, đầy block trượt còn nghe tiếng bi tạch tạch,  toàn bộ mấy vết vàng trên ray là mỡ khi tháo máy mình ko lau, ray ko tì vết gì. Giá fix  2000k



9. Cặp vòng bi NTN japan mã 7202B tháo máy bắng điện cực Hitachi cùng với ray Giá 300k.


Mình ở SG, rút kinh nghiệm là không nhận đặt gạch của ai, qua xem kiểm tra thoải mái.
Số đt mình 01669369351
Số tài khoản Võ Công Khanh - 0251002705622 - ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Bình Tây.

----------


## Ga con

Hi bác,
Có cặp ray THK HSR25 hoặc NSK LH25 nào dài ~800 (780-900)mm không.
Em đang thiếu bạc 7202 mà dư 7203 quá trời. Đổi không bác, em tính thêm hoặc bù món khác  :Big Grin: .

Thank bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update tí:
10. Ray ngắn ngắn từ trái qua phải:
 - 1 cặp THK HSR 20 dài  680mm giá 1600k 
 - 1 cặp THK HSR 15 dài 680mm giá 1000k
 - 2 cặp THK TBN 20 dài 480mm giá 1400k
 - 2 cặp THK TBN 20 dài 580mm giá 1500k
Tất cả tháo trong tay robot, ray còn bóng, không rổ, không rỉ sét, chỉ dính dầu mở em do lau sơ thôi, sử dụng ok, rẻ và chất hơn hàng China nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

UPDATE: cặp ray hsr15 đã xong nhé.

----------


## conga

Bác đọc tin nhắn e chưa nhỉ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray TBN 20 dài 580 còn 1 cặp thôi nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray HSR 20 680mm đã xong.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update tí, chuẩn bị có vài cái khung nhôm robot mới mai em up

1. Khung nhôm đúc, phay phẳng, vuông góc chuẩn nha, kích thước 820x630x50, nặng 41kg làm đế bắt ray router double Y vừa vừa rất ngon nha - Giá 2000k


2. Mặt bích cho máy H-frame bằng sắt, phay chuẩn, có gờ để gá con trượt theo chuẩn công nghiệp lúc nào 2 con trượt cũng song song. Nguyên bản là bắt ray THK HSR 20, giá fix 800k


3. Bệ máy đúc xuất xứ từ anh Japan, kích thước tổng thể phủ bì như sau: 970x360x100mm nặng 103kg.
Chổ đặt ray được mài chuẩn, phay bậc và 2 bên có ốc định vị ray luôn, măt sau có gờ định vị để bắt cái bệ này vuông góc với cái bệ khác nữa. Dùng ray 20mm. Giá 4000k


4. Động cơ vexta PK569 như hình, bao gồm cái mặt bích bắt động cơ màu đen bằng nhôm và cái puly luôn. Giá fix 400k



5. Dư sài, hàng Nhật theo container về SG, ngoài vết nứt kính thì bề ngoài không có lỗi lầm, trầy trụa gì khác, nhạy, chính xác, bao test, hàng linh tinh ở VN bán vài trăm ngàn mà Mitutoyo là hiểu rồi nha, Giá 800k



6. Mặt bích vuông góc nhôm đúc tháo máy japan, gia công chính xác. Giá fix 600k





7. Visme THK KX 99008A phi 20 bước 5, gối đỡ THK BF 20 hành trình dc 80mm, Giá fix 500k


8. Cặp PK268 tháo máy, nhìn bên ngoài như mới ko tì vết giá 300k/con



9. Cặp vòng bi NTN japan mã 7202B Giá 300k.


10. Ray ngắn ngắn từ trái qua phải:
- 1 cặp THK HSR 20 dài 680mm giá fix 1500k
- 1 cặp THK HSR 15 dài 680mm giá 1000k - đã bán
- 2 cặp THK TBN 20 dài 480mm giá fix 1300k
- 2 cặp THK TBN 20 dài 580mm giá fix 1400k
Tất cả tháo trong tay robot, ray còn bóng, không rổ, không rỉ sét, chỉ dính dầu mở em do lau sơ thôi, sử dụng ok, rẻ và chất hơn hàng China nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray HSR25 đã xong  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
11. 2 bộ THK KR33 mới keng xà beng, hành trình 400mm, visme bước 6mm, giá 1500k/ 1 bộ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cặp THK KR33 đã bán nhé  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: khung nhôm có gạch cứng ngắt, cặp step 2phase đã xong.

----------


## Tuancoi

Cặp ray 15 dài 1.5 m có hình ko bạn?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ em cặp đó cũng xong rồi anh ạh

----------


## saudau

Cây Visme THK KX 99008A còn ko bạn?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@saudau: CÂY ĐÓ CHỈ CÒN VISME THÔI BẠN, GỐI ĐỠ MÌNH BÁN RỒI, GIÁ VISME 200K.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> @saudau: CÂY ĐÓ CHỈ CÒN VISME THÔI BẠN, GỐI ĐỠ MÌNH BÁN RỒI, GIÁ VISME 200K.


hix hix. Bác xé đồ ghê quá. cho minh xin cai hinh đầy đủ của cây visme nhé được mình lấy luôn về chế cái Z mini để bàn chơi (phi 20 cho máy mini hơi quá hớp thiệt)😁 
Ah mà bạn còn cặp ray tròn nào ngắn ngắn ko?

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme này về làm trục Z cho mấy con Cframe thì khỏi phải bàn luôn, chẹp..chẹp....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lâu qua ko buôn bán nhớ nghề quá  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

còn mấy cặp Ray ngắn ngắn từ trái qua phải, fix xác nóc để nghỉ chơi...
- 1 cặp THK HSR 20 dài 680mm giá 1500k
- 1 cặp THK HSR 15 dài 680mm giá 1000k - đã bán
- 2 cặp THK TBN 20 (tương đương THK SR20) dài 480mm giá 1200k
- 2 cặp THK TBN 20 (tương đương THK SR20)dài 580mm giá 1300k
Tất cả tháo trong tay robot, ray còn bóng, không rổ, không rỉ sét, bi chạy mượt mà.
 anh em inbox tin nhắn dùm em, ĐT đang bị sự cố ko liên lạc dc  :Frown: 
Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz3qRQM5K7K

----------


## titanhnc

Pk 268  fix  đi bạn . 350k 2 con mình lấy

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Pk 268  fix  đi bạn . 350k 2 con mình lấy


2 con đó bán rồi bạn ơi.

----------

